# Harmony Universal Remotes Operate a Hopper?



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there any model of Harmony/Logitech universal remote that will work with a Hopper/Joey system?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Every harmony works fine with Hopper/Joey. In fact any universal works fine using existing Dish codes that have been around for years. Just enable IR in the Remote Manager on the Hopper. 

My favorite current harmony models to use with Dish are the 600/650/700 because of their low price, layout and colored buttons. My old Harmony 360 is my all-time favorite. The One is ok, but you'd have to use valuable LCD real estate for the colored buttons. I wouldn't recommend the 900 to anyone because it can't do simple macros, like toggling captions on Dish, for example.

I personally don't use harmony anymore. I prefer JP1 remotes and my Xsight Touch.

For a really inexpensive universal with great macro and learning capabilities, I recommend the RCA RCRP05B or the URC WR7. The URC R50 is another good one that's currently half price at Target. Of course the Dish remote that comes with the Hopper is an excellent remote with learning. But it can't do macros (activities/sequences) like many universal remotes can. The Dish remotes are the only ones that will work via RF.

Everyone will have different opinions on this. But that's my 2 cents.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

The screen eventually failed though.
My Harmony One works very well with my 922 though (While also controlling my Samsung TV, Pioneer Receiver, XBox 360, and PS3/via BT adapter).
It's saved me a lot of phone calls from the wife asking "How do I watch (specific device/channel) in the family room?".
I'll find out Sunday how it works with the Hopper.
Any maps for it posted yet?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

My harmony one was set up for my old 922. It works perfectly with no changes with the Hopper.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

What about the Red/Green/Yellow/Blue buttons? Do they work on the Harmonys?


----------

